# OpenOffice Menüleisten-Icons nicht erkennbar

## Hungry Hugo

Hallo an alle die sich mit meinem Problem geschäftigen.

Ich habe folgendes Problem.

Wie ihr sehen könnt werden die Icons nicht richtig dargestellt. Ich habe schon mal die neuste Ooffice Version (openoffice & openoffice-bin) emerged aber das Problem ist bei beiden Versionen das Gleiche.

Alle anderen Icons (andere Programme) werden richtig dargestellt. Wo könnte das Problem liegen?

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

von dem Problem scheinen momentan viele Leute betroffen zu sein (ich ebenfall). Eine Lösung scheint es noch nicht zu geben, zumindest wurde auch in diesem bugreport keine gefunden.

Poly

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi Polynomial-C,

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> von dem Problem scheinen momentan viele Leute betroffen zu sein (ich ebenfall). Eine Lösung scheint es noch nicht zu geben, zumindest wurde auch in diesem bugreport keine gefunden.
> 
> Poly

 

habe mal ein wenig im Netz gestöbert und bin auf etwas aufmerksam geworden ->

* Abschließend können Sie die Funktion 'OpenGL benützen' unter Extras -> Optionen -> OpenOffice.org -> Ansicht abschalten.

* Graphikkarten mit bekannten Problemen sind: ATI, Matrox, S3 Virge,...

Erklärung: Nehmen Sie an Sie haben ein graphisches Standardspektrum von 150 Funktionen. Die meisten Karten unterstützen die ersten 140 (Tippfehler?).

* Unglücklicherweise braucht OpenOffice.org manchmal auch die Unterstützung der 142ten.

Du kannst das ja mal testen ob es funktioniert (ich kann leider nicht bin @work) und von dem Ergebnis wenn es denn eins gibt berichten.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## scourge

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> 
> 
> von dem Problem scheinen momentan viele Leute betroffen zu sein (ich ebenfall). Eine Lösung scheint es noch nicht zu geben, zumindest wurde auch in diesem bugreport keine gefunden.
> 
> 

 

Moin,

das Problem hat meiner Meinung nach mit OpenOffice selbst nichts zu tun.

Ich habe 2 PCs mit Gentoo laufen, einen mit ner 6800 Ultra und einen mit ner 4200TI.

Auf dem mit der 6800 treten folgende Probleme auf: 

OpenOffice zeigt diese seltsamen Symbole in den Menüleisten wie schon weiter oben gepostet, und ausgegraute Buttons unter Cedega sehen so aus.

Auf dem mit der 4200Ti habe ich keine dieser Probleme.

Die beiden PCs sind X.org bezüglich identisch konfiguriert. Ich habe ausserdem verschiendene Optionen wie RenderAccel, Backingstore etc durchprobiert, jedoch ohne daß sich was geändert hat.

Gruß,

Thomas

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

auf meinem Laptop mit ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 (radeon Treiber) habe ich dieses Problem genauso wie auf meinem Desktop-PC mit Nvidia GeForce 5900 XT (nvidia Treiber), daher bezweifle ich, daß das ein grafikkartenspezifisches Problem ist.

@ Hungry Hugo: Hat leider nichts gebracht. Habe sowohl mit aktiviertem OpenGL also ohne getestet. Habe dann versuchweise auch mal das Dithering abgeschaltet, bringt ebenfalls keine Besserung.

Poly

----------

## Freiburg

Laut dem oben genannten Bugreport hat das irgendwas mit einen patch im Xorg bezüglich gcc 4.0 und mmx zu tun, welcher anscheinend noch andere Probleme bereitet. Der Patch wird aber nicht entfernt da er im xorg cvs schon mainline ist irgendwie scheint es so zu sein das man damit leben muß oder sich selbst auf die Suche macht voher der Fehler kommt...

----------

## Louisdor

Hm, seit einer ganzen Weile habe ich das auch schon mit den Dartsellungsfehlern,

doch war ich zu faul, mich darum zu kümmern.

Ich glaube mich aber zu erinnern, dass es mit x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1

noch nicht diese 'merkwürdigen' Darstellungsfehler in app-office/openoffice-1.1.x gab.

Leider kann ich komischerweise nicht mehr downgraden!?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Freiburg

Die r1 version hate Sicherheitslücken, du kannst nur ins cvs gehen und das ebuild wieder ziehen, aber wenns Sicherheitslücken hat...

----------

## Louisdor

Nee, es läuft ja sonst alles wunderbar, auch mit xorg-x11-6.8.2-r4 im Moment hier.

Merci,

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Kuhrscher

Mit OOo2 ist das Problem zumindest nicht mehr so eklatant, wobei das natürlich nicht so wirklich eine Lösung sein kann   :Wink: 

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Also ich habe auch die Version von Xorg (xorg-x11-6.8.2-r4) drauf vor dem Update ging alles noch also wird es wohl daran liegen...

Nur downgraden werde ich bestimmt deswegen nicht... ich teste einfach mal die Beta von Ooffice (immer noch besser wie Koffice mit seinen Abhängigkeiten) mal sehen wie es da aussieht  :Very Happy: .

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Kuhrscher

Du könntest auch ein bisschen Handarbeit anlegen und das ebuild so bearbeiten, dass der besagte Patch ausgelassen wird. Ich hab das bisher aber selber auch nicht gemacht  :Wink: 

----------

## Freiburg

Wenns mittlerweile im Xorg CVS oder SVN oder was auch immer ist, d.h. offizieller Code ist kommt das bei der 6.9er oder 7.0er Version sowieso das Problem ist also nur verschoben, ergo ist das die Strass vorgehensweise den Kopf in den Sand stecken...

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> Wenns mittlerweile im Xorg CVS oder SVN oder was auch immer ist, d.h. offizieller Code ist kommt das bei der 6.9er oder 7.0er Version sowieso das Problem ist also nur verschoben, ergo ist das die Strass vorgehensweise den Kopf in den Sand stecken...

 

Dass der Code im CVS ist, besagt nur, dass er für die nächste Version vorgesehen ist. Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass der Sinn dieses Codes aber nicht ist, OpenOffice unbenutzbar zu machen. Von daher ist es durchaus möglich, und das hoffe ich ganz stark, dass das Problem bis zu einem stable-Release von xorg gefixt ist. Einen entsprechenden Bugreport gibt das ja auch. Warum, so etwas - trotz bekannter Probleme - aus dem CVS unbedingt in eine stabile Version übernommen werden muss, nur weil es da irgendwann mal auftauchen wird, erschließt sich mir nicht...

----------

## Slayer2004

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> Hallo an alle die sich mit meinem Problem geschäftigen.
> 
> Ich habe folgendes Problem.
> 
> Wie ihr sehen könnt werden die Icons nicht richtig dargestellt. Ich habe schon mal die neuste Ooffice Version (openoffice & openoffice-bin) emerged aber das Problem ist bei beiden Versionen das Gleiche.
> ...

 

Genau das Problem habe ich auch mit Openoffice-bin. Ich dachte schon es liegt an meiner AMD64 Installation.

Ich benutze Xorg in der Version 6.8.2-r4 mit einer Geforce 6600GT und dem Nvidia-Treiber 1.0.7676-r1.

Bei allen anderen Programmen ist die Darstellung absolut OK.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi Slayer2004,

 *Slayer2004 wrote:*   

> [...]Genau das Problem habe ich auch mit Openoffice-bin. Ich dachte schon es liegt an meiner AMD64 Installation.
> 
> Ich benutze Xorg in der Version 6.8.2-r4 mit einer Geforce 6600GT und dem Nvidia-Treiber 1.0.7676-r1.

 

das Problem liegt wohl nun definitiv bei der neuen Xorg Version r4. Die einzigste Möglichkeit es wieder in Ordung zu bringen ist ein Downgrade auf die r1. Ich persönlich halte das aber nicht für eine sinnvolle Lösung (löst das Problem nur Kurzzeitig)

Mitlerweile wurde ein zweiter Bugreport (Ooffice allerdings unter Wine) eingestellt Bug 3781.

Ich habe eben nochmal einen Bug an das Xorg Team eingestellt mal sehen was da noch kommt...

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Kuhrscher

Warum noch ein Bugreport? Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass es weitaus sinnvoller ist, in dem bestehenden Report Druck zu machen und die Tragweite des Problems zu erläutern, als die Entwickler mit immer neuen Dups zu ärgern.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi Kuhrscher,

sicher sicher aber der Bugreport den Polynomial-C gepostet hat ging an das Gentoo Xorg Team. Der als zweites erwähnte Rebort handelte von Oopenoffice unter wine.

Ich dagegen habe einen Report direkt an das Xorg Team gesendet. So bekommen sie von mehreren Seiten Druck. Daher mein Handeln...

Ob sich da aber was ändern wird ist fraglich... wie ich gerade sehe gibt es zwei neu Versionen sind aber beide noch Masked [6.8.2-r5] & [6.8.99.15-r2] sobald sie stable sind werden wir sehen ob sich das Problem gelöst hat...

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Kuhrscher

Klar, es sind letztlich zwei Problemfelder:

1. Gentoo Übernimmt per Patch ein Stück Code (irgendeine gcc4-Anpassung) aus xorg's CVS und führt damit (in meinen Augen ohne Not) in einer stabilen Version einen Fehler aus einer Entwicklerversion ein.

Darauf bezieht sich Polynomial-Cs Bugrepeort bei uns.

2. Beim xorg-Projekt enthält eine generell sinnvolle Funktion (irgendeine gcc4-Anpassung) einer Entwicklerversion einen Fehler, der als Nebeneffekt dazu führt, dass Openoffice kaum mehr zu benutzen ist. Darauf sollten die Entwickler hingewiesen werden, damit das endgültige stablie Release diesen Fehler nicht mehr enthält.

Und dazu haben wir jetzt 2 Bugreports:

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3781

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4569

Aber generell ist das auf alle Fälle gut, wenn die xorg-Entwickler für das Problem sensibilsiert werden, bevor ein solcher Fehler breitere Nutzerschichten trifft.

Gruß, Kuhrscher   :Smile: 

----------

## Slayer2004

 *Kuhrscher wrote:*   

> Du könntest auch ein bisschen Handarbeit anlegen und das ebuild so bearbeiten, dass der besagte Patch ausgelassen wird. Ich hab das bisher aber selber auch nicht gemacht 

 

Genau ! 

Scheint im Moment auch so das einzige zu sein was man dagen unternehmen kann.

Ich habe einfach ein solches Portage Overlay angelegt und zwar folgendermaßen:

1. Falls noch nie mit einem Portage Overlay gearbeitet wurde muß folgender Eintrag in die /etc/make.conf:

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
```

2. Natürlich muß das Verzeichnis auch vorhanden sein , also falls noch nicht vorh. anlegen:

```
mkdir /usr/local/portage
```

3. Danach müssen noch folgende Ordner angelegt werden (Im Prinzip die gleiche Struktur wie in /usr/portage):

```
mkdir /usr/local/portage/x11-base

mkdir /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11
```

4. Jetzt wird das Ebuild in's Overlay kopiert:

```
cp /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r4.ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11
```

5. Danach wird das eben ins Overlay kopierte Ebuild mit einem Editor Eurer Wahl editiert z.B.:

```
nano -w /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r4.ebuild
```

In der Zeile 890 steht folgendes :

```

patch_exclude 9961_all_4.3.0-libGL-exec-shield.
```

Direkt darunter also in Zeile 891wird folgendes eingefügt:

```
patch_exclude 9961_all_4.3.0-libGL-exec-shield 
```

Speichern nicht vergessen!

6.Fehlt noch folgender Befehl:

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r4.ebuild digest
```

7. Xorg kann nun neu emergt werden:

```
 emerge xorg-x11
```

Nach einem restart des Xservers sollten die Probleme mit Openoffice sowie Wine / Cedega der Vergangenheit angehören.

Der ganze Schabernack stammt übrigens nicht von mir , ich habe mich nur auf diesen Post hier berufen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-365639-highlight-openoffice.html?sid=fa2152302b3bcf2777366084f90f7c2f

Bei mir hat es so jedenfalls funktioniert.

Sehr wahrscheinlich muß die Prozedur bei jedem Update von Xorg durchgeführt werden, jedenfalls solange bis das Xorg Team eine Lösung gefunden hat.

Warum ein solches "Gedöhns" im stable Zweig von nöten ist wissen allein die Götter.

----------

## ro

ich hab mir deshalb die aktuelle beta von openoffice.org gezogen ... und habe festgestellt dass es viel schneller und performanter ist, die oberfläche ansprechender und die dateiformat-unterstützung besser ist. somit kann ich nur diesen umstieg empfehlen. obwohl es eine beta ist finde ich die office-suite nicht weniger stabil als die "stabile"

----------

## slyght

Kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Die openoffice2 beta läuft bei mir sehr instabil.

Ich brauche nur versuchen eine Datei abzuspeichern und erhalte schon 2 Fehlermeldungen.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Es gibt eine Neuigkeit auf Grund meines Bug-Reportes wurde der Fehler auf die ToDo Liste für die kommende Xorg Version gesetzt und erst nach fixen aller Bugs dieser Liste wird eine neue Version veröffentlicht.

 *Kevin E. Martin wrote:*   

> This bug is a placeholder for all bugs that must be fixed before the next release.
> 
>  *Mike A. Harris wrote:*   I'd recommend updating the summary to say "Release tracker for X.Org X11 7.0",
> 
> so that it is unambiguous both for developers and users.  Or 6.8.3 or whatever
> ...

 

Da besteht ja doch noch Hoffnung, dass das Problem bald gelöst wird.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Polynomial-C

Moin,

xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 sollte sämtliche Darstellungsfehler mit OOo/wine beseitigt haben. War ne lange "Geburt" aber immerhin ...  :Wink: 

Poly

----------

